# Difference between "The Grinder Forum" and "Grinders|Machines|Accessories"



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

Say I want to create a post about a grinder. Do I use "The Grinder Forum" or the "Grinders|Machines|Accessories" formum?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I see you have 21 posts and registered two months ago, meaning that you are not a new member.

I think you've posted this in the incorrect section.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do what feels good, rules are there to be broken!

Power to the people...


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

Spazbarista said:


> I see you have 21 posts and registered two months ago, meaning that you are not a new member.
> 
> I think you've posted this in the incorrect section.


LOL ... and pads out to 13 characters.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Either would be suitable


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

While we are at it I note there's a Eureka sub forum...

Yet no Mazzer sub forum

Appreciate we can't expect sub forums for everything, but how comes Eureka get one and not the legendary Mazzer?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mazzer owners don't need to shout about their grinders


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Gs11 Glenn was asked to make a sub forum and he made one.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> mazzer owners don't need to shout about their grinders


lol !!!!! .............


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Mazzer owners don't need to shout about their grinders


What about shouting AT their grinders over that stupid Mazzer grind path and the throw of the doser, the throw ok can easily be modded but you'd think that they would have been able to sort that out at the factory really, after all a lot of other grinders manage to drop an nice neat pile of grounds in the centre of the portafilter with no modifying needed














:exit:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I would say Grinder specific then go for the Grinder Forum

If discussing a package then the other


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Charliej said:


> What about shouting AT their grinders over that stupid Mazzer grind path and the throw of the doser, the throw ok can easily be modded but you'd think that they would have been able to sort that out at the factory really, after all a lot of other grinders manage to drop an nice neat pile of grounds in the centre of the portafilter with no modifying needed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just used to tilt the pf over to the left on the final pull of the Doser lever.

Common sense.

Works every time.


----------

